# Phoenix Shops



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Can anyone tell me some good shops in the Phoenix area?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Here are some of the shops I know of... don't know which are good or not though.

Apex Motorsports, Versus Motorsports, SRD

I know there are more... call one and they can tell you who else is in the Valley.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## AZ WHITE SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

The fast nissans go to Apex!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

AZ WHITE SE-R said:


> *The fast nissans go to Apex! *


You've been hangin out with Ryan haven't you?


----------



## AZ WHITE SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

I've known Ryan since the first grade, he's like my best friend.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Right on... it's unfortunate what happened to his SE. I was there the night it happened: saw it come back on the tow truck.  I know Apex has been around for some time, just never bought any of my parts there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

the best place for 240's well nissan's period . is in mesa called INTENSE MOTORSPORTS there on mesa drive i wanna say just north of elliotte on the west side of mesa drive is the big honda service shop (boo honda) there on the road right behind them or just call info =)and just remember i never said they were cheap lol but i think ther good


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Intense has a pretty good wrap here, the owner is nice to deal with, down to earth...will work with customers. 
SRD - hard core honda
Versus - hard core rice - don't touch them
Raiden - dont' get me started - stay away
Apex - never dealt with
Import Powerhouse - heard bad/good things

IMO race shops are a joke...they do not offer anything better than an online source, they rarely carry anything in stock (atleast not for Nissans), and you pay instate tax. I would never have a race shop do an install on anything...they'll overcharge and underdeliver 9 times out of 10. do it yo' self

Dave


----------



## AZ WHITE SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

sentra94xe said:


> *Right on... it's unfortunate what happened to his SE. I was there the night it happened: saw it come back on the tow truck.  I know Apex has been around for some time, just never bought any of my parts there. *


Do I know you? I was there when it came off the truck too.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

AZ WHITE SE-R said:


> *Do I know you? I was there when it came off the truck too. *


Dunno... unless your Ryan, Shawn, Ben, or Louis, I've probably never met you (named them based on the Apex/family connection). Don't remember a white b14 hanging around that group recently, though I don't associate with those guys very often --- only at track events, dyno days, and the like. What's your name?


----------



## AZ WHITE SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

sentra94xe said:


> *Dunno... unless your Ryan, Shawn, Ben, or Louis, I've probably never met you (named them based on the Apex/family connection). Don't remember a white b14 hanging around that group recently, though I don't associate with those guys very often --- only at track events, dyno days, and the like. What's your name? *



The name's Sean. I know all those guys too, but I don't get to get out to too many track events or dyno days. Hopefully that will change here pretty soon, I'm building a motor and getting excited about all this car stuff again.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Right on, nice to see yet another SR20 project.  Hope to meet you sometime at an event. Best of luck.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..HEY GUYS..I was jus' wondering, which shop would you recommend for an SR20DET-swap?? On a '99 GXE 1.6 (auto).
APEX quoted me $6,000, INTENSE-$7,000 & RAIDEN-$4,500. I've seen APEX's "11'sec." Sentra so I know they can build it...


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

*AZ shops*



s13sr20 said:


> *Intense has a pretty good wrap here, the owner is nice to deal with, down to earth...will work with customers.
> SRD - hard core honda
> Versus - hard core rice - don't touch them
> Raiden - dont' get me started - stay away
> ...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dont forget about Southwest Autoworks in north phoenix. cave creek and greenway. Alex and Kevin run the shop and are great guys as well. they do nissan almost exclusively and just had a meet there two weekends ago. over 140 cars showed up. z's, alty's, max's and silvias. check em out. www.southwestautoworks.com i get all my bolt-on stuff from them.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

I was just wondering Where is Apex in Phoenix? I know where versus is but not them! Can someone help me out?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

http://www.apexr1.com/info.html


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you know though, maybe its just me, but ive never heard anything positive about apex... i deal with swa mostly... oh well, up to you guys.


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks, Jason! I had forgotten about SWA! I guess it would depend on where you're located, either SRD or SWA are gonna be your best bets! And, I've never dealt with Intense so, I guess that one's N/A, too, for me...sorry!


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Thanks sentra94, now i know


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

::salutes::  No problemo.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i dont know what ur looking for, but for custom fab work, TIG welding, and turbo apps= Full Race Motorsports in Mesa, AZ. check the sig


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I've dealt with Southwest Autoworks a few times. And they deal specifically with nissan sedans. Even though I'm sure they wouldn't mind 200sx or maybe even 240's. I noticed that they tend to have better attitudes than some of the other places I've been to. They are at greenway and cavecreek now on the southeast side.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theyll deal with anything nissan if you talk to alex... whatever their dealers carry, theyll get for you.


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

^ Another shameless plug


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i was just responding, you troublemaker.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I heard Import Power House wasn't too good at keeping things about your car secret (only important if you want to be a Sleeper)and their work wasn't too good...but thats only what i heard, not experienced.


----------



## 200sxinAZ (Jun 11, 2003)

Haskell Auto Service does mostly Honda/Acura. He works on my 96 200sx se. 57th ave just north of Northern(i think). I was going to do a det swap and he said around $1000 for install, I buy the motor somewhere else.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

200sxinAZ, you might wanna check that local for Haskell. I used to live on 57dr there isn't any shops there. Unless he just moved there. Could you be thinking of Glendale Av. maybe?


----------



## 200sxinAZ (Jun 11, 2003)

Haskell around the 6000 block of 57th ave.GLENDALE


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what about 240sx/sr20det stuff??


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what do u need?


----------

